

Ask HN: How Much Karma Do You Have and... - GreekOphion

How Much Karma Do You Have and Do You Have Any Special Abilities That You Got From Your Karma?<p>At the time of this post I have 26 karma points.
======
byoung2
Right now I have 2489, and the special ability I got when I hit 500 or so was
the ability not to care about Karma anymore.

~~~
sp332
I have 12,300. Right around 10,000 I had this strong irrational urge to get
onto the HN leaderboard <http://news.ycombinator.com/leaders> After I broke
#90, I went back to not caring.

------
sp332
What's the karma threshhold before you can downvote comments? 200?

~~~
firefoxman1
Must be at least 500. I'm at 488 and no downvoting yet.

